# Modifier 59 with 99354



## suki_26 (Mar 15, 2016)

we are PCP's and the doctor spent 167 minutes with the patient giving 750 ml of saline
we are using these codes (related to this)
99215-25
99360
99361 2 units
99354
99355
99355-59
 my question... do the saline bags need a mod and what about the first hour of add'l time 99354?

Thank you for any input
Shellie


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 15, 2016)

You cannot charge prolonged time for supervision of an IV administration.  The codes for the IV administration include any supervision or patientbattendance while the IV is running.


----------



## suki_26 (Mar 15, 2016)

aaah thank you very much


----------



## kalpana (Mar 17, 2016)

59 Modifier can not be used on E&M codes.
Only procedure codes you can use it.


----------

